# Guidance please on purchasing HGVC 1800 points to reach Elite Premier staus



## bluemax (Mar 18, 2017)

We are HGVC Elite Plus member with 32200 points and short 1800 to get to 34000 level (ELITE PREMIER).  Need advise on 1. Is Elite Premie benefits worth it and 2.  What is lowest cost points (and maint fees) in HGVC inventory if I have to buy from developer?  Sales guy at Sunrise Lodge wants to sell me 4200 points (Gold 2 bedroom) for $17K to get there but must believe there is better options.  Also want to have option to upgrade in future if needed.

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 19, 2017)

If you are determined to get to the next level look at what you own.  Pick the one with the highest maint fee per point cost and use that one to trade up.  They will always give you what you paid to trade up. They usually want $15k-$25k of new money to trade.  This way you won't add a new maint fee.  If you have a 4800 one bedroom, trade up to a 7000 two bedroom at Las Vegas Boulevard for low maint fees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemax (Mar 19, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> If you are determined to get to the next level look at what you own.  Pick the one with the highest maint fee per point cost and use that one to trade up.  They will always give you what you paid to trade up. They usually want $15k-$25k of new money to trade.  This way you won't add a new maint fee.  If you have a 4800 one bedroom, trade up to a 7000 two bedroom at Las Vegas Boulevard for low maint fees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks and thought about that option but don't have good options for trade up - Valdoro (sold out) and HHV Lagoon where cost is prohibitive to next level.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 19, 2017)

bluemax said:


> Is Elite Premie benefits worth it



Elite benefits are listed at http://www.hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/.    One of the biggest Elite Premier benefit is no HGVC booking/change fee.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 19, 2017)

bluemax said:


> What is lowest cost points (and maint fees) in HGVC inventory



MFs at HGVC properties:     http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ations-club-2017-maintenance-fee-list.247165/

HGVC properties with the lowest MFs:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ith-the-lowest-mfs.249249/page-2#post-1958317


----------



## bluemax (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you for above and good resources.  What is cheapest per point location to buy "if you have to".


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 19, 2017)

bluemax said:


> Thanks and thought about that option but don't have good options for trade up - Valdoro (sold out) and HHV Lagoon where cost is prohibitive to next level.



Study the chart in the second link GT75 posted, anything on that list is a good value.  Just keep in mind the dollar is strong against pound/euro right now, that may change.  New resorts may jump up faster once they sell out.  Vegas stays consistently low at Boulevard if they have one in inventory.

Do you use Valdoro or Lagoon every year or just use the points elsewhere?  If its just points there is no reason to hang on to something just because its sold out.  You can trade up to a different resort, it doesn't have to be the same one, Lagoon may be a good choice to get rid of.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 19, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Study the chart in the second link GT75 posted, anything on that list is a good value.  Just keep in mind the dollar is strong against pound/euro right now, that may change.  New resorts may jump up faster once they sell out.  Vegas stays consistently low at Boulevard if they have one in inventory.
> 
> Do you use Valdoro or Lagoon every year or just use the points elsewhere?  If its just points there is no reason to hang on to something just because its sold out.  You can trade up to a different resort, it doesn't have to be the same one, Lagoon may be a good choice to get rid of.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with the thinking here.  We rarely go to the resorts we own.  We look at our 34.600 points as our point bank account to book where we want to go.  HGVC doesn't care where you own nor where you upgrade to  they are just interested in getting the extra dollar difference between what you paid and what they have raised the cost to for what they are selling you.   Therefore, upgrading either of your one bedroom units with 4800 points to a 7000 point package in Vegas would give you Elite Premier and you may even LOWER you maintenance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2017)

You are basically doing an equity trade.  The only reason NOT to do it is if you use your HOME resort.  If you do not, than do as suggested, and upgrade from a smaller unit at your current resort to any unit perhaps a plus or premium, or larger unit size that will yield that additional 1800 points at a place with as reasonable as possible MFs.  This would be in lieu of other choices. 

Remember it is always better to own Platinum weeks, as your MR $/point is less than any other season. Don't buy a gold buy a platinum.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2017)

Elite Premium has better perks than Plus, which frankly I think does not offer enough to move from basic Elite.  Now I would not want to upgrade to E-Premium, but then again I am 20K away from that not less than 2K.

The nice perks are the Diamond Status first and foremost.  Next would be the $0 transaction fees.  Again, it is enough to pay the different, it might be if you travel at Hotels for work/pleasure enough and can utilize Diamond Status at hotels.  Not having transaction fee is nice, but that is a lot of transactions to get to a $15K fee to upgrade to E Premier.

http://www.hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/  Click on each level to see the addition and changes. 

I will stay at Elite (many years ago via resales before they changed the rules).  No enough incentive for me.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 19, 2017)

If you are currently paying 15 cents a point in MF, you are paying ~$4800/year. Assuming you buy just another 1800 points for $15k and have another $300 in MF/year(likely you will get more points and have MF in the $700-1k/year minimum), The question I have for you on this is:

1. Will you use the extra points. 
2. Will the Benefit you receive exceed the MF cost + the initial cash outflow?

From the list of benefits you are looking at the following items with real cash value:

Open season 30% off vs 15% off. Assuming you use it (although you already have a ton of points), and use it for 20 nights in plat season you are talking about an extra $600 in annual savings. The other is reduced reservation fees (again if you book at least 10+ res fees at $52, you get get to the MF net zero situation). 

All that being said, even if you get to a break even on the MF, there is still the $15-20k in initial spend which makes the whole cash outlay nonsensical from a purly financial perspective. 

I think it is a good marketing gimmick from HGVC side, but the numbers do not add up, especially when that type of unit can probably be bought resale for ~$2k if you really need the points. 

Diamond status is not that different from Gold.  

Now for the real fun part. As I understand it, these benefits do not even transfer to your kids when you die.....


----------



## bluemax (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the great advise and replies.  We do use our Valdoro "fixed ski weeks" and HHV Lagoon Tower every 3 years so challenging to trade up on our current owned units but need to reconsider to avoid another maint fee.


----------



## bluemax (Mar 19, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> If you are currently paying 15 cents a point in MF, you are paying ~$4800/year. Assuming you buy just another 1800 points for $15k and have another $300 in MF/year(likely you will get more points and have MF in the $700-1k/year minimum), The question I have for you on this is:
> 
> 1. Will you use the extra points.
> 2. Will the Benefit you receive exceed the MF cost + the initial cash outflow?
> ...



Agree that financially it makes no sense so not buying just to get to Premiere level.  Only way to get kids benefit in future is to put all owned units in a "trust" so they can receive benefits in future.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 20, 2017)

bluemax said:


> Agree that financially it makes no sense so not buying just to get to Premiere level.  Only way to get kids benefit in future is to put all owned units in a "trust" so they can receive benefits in future.



That is an interesting piece of information.  We did put all of our timeshares in a revocable trust.  We have 2 children so we split the timeshares between the two of them as beneficiaries.  I have always wondered how we could get them to retain our Elite Plus Status.  At this time we don't know if either one of them will want to pay the maintenance and keep them.  I thought that perhaps we should keep them all in one child's name so that they would all be titled the same upon our demise.


----------



## bluemax (Mar 20, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is an interesting piece of information.  We did put all of our timeshares in a revocable trust.  We have 2 children so we split the timeshares between the two of them as beneficiaries.  I have always wondered how we could get them to retain our Elite Plus Status.  At this time we don't know if either one of them will want to pay the maintenance and keep them.  I thought that perhaps we should keep them all in one child's name so that they would all be titled the same upon our demise.



Check with your attorney but this should work just like any other real estate transaction you want to keep in the family.  You could set up as even ownership and have the trust "fund" the maint. fees through an escrow account.


----------



## mitzi (Mar 20, 2017)

Regarding benefits, the Diamond Hilton status and no fee transactions are the big ones.  The latter allows me to hold reservations "just in case" without a penalty - so I can book pretty early even when I'm not 100%.  One of the best and under-publicized benefits (imo) is the free limo pick up at most airports for the day of check-in.  Think the only two locations not included are Breck and Park City.


----------



## brp (Mar 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> The nice perks are the Diamond Status first and foremost.  Next would be the $0 transaction fees.  Again, it is enough to pay the different, it might be if you travel at Hotels for work/pleasure enough and can utilize Diamond Status at hotels.  Not having transaction fee is nice, but that is a lot of transactions to get to a $15K fee to upgrade to E Premier.





mitzi said:


> Regarding benefits, the Diamond Hilton status and no fee transactions are the big ones.  The latter allows me to hold reservations "just in case" without a penalty - so I can book pretty early even when I'm not 100%.



Note that Hilton Diamond can be obtained by spending $40K on one of a couple of HHonors credit cards. If one were already going to spend that money, then there is no incremental "cost" to this (except the tradeoff of what other card might be used for the $40K).

Also, it one happens to own at W. 57th (and there could be others), a $129/year addition to the Club Fee results in no reservation/change fees on any reservations for the entire year. This one, of course, requires owning at W. 57th 

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> ....*All that being said, even if you get to a break even on the MF, there is still the $15-20k in initial spend which makes the whole cash outlay nonsensical from a purly financial perspective.
> 
> I think it is a good marketing gimmick from HGVC side, but the numbers do not add up, especially when that type of unit can probably be bought resale for ~$2k if you really need the points*.....



I totally agree.

For newbies, that come across this thread during your research, please understand that the main purpose of HGVC's owner updates or "freebie giveaways" is to get you to meet with the HGVC sales team. You're meeting with a sales person whose driving force is to get you to buy using whatever sales gimmick it takes ("helping" you to get to the Elite tiers, "helping" you to reduce your maintenance fees, etc).  It's simply best to avoid these.

See old threads
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...e-excessive-fees-and-they-care-for-me.250152/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hilton-purchase-advice-needed.250764/


----------



## GT75 (Mar 24, 2017)

bluemax said:


> Only way to get kids benefit in future is to put all owned units in a "trust" so they can receive benefits in future.



I am looking at doing exactly that (putting all timeshares into a trust) sometime in the future.        This will preserve the current status level for the future.      Also, as suggested, I am thinking about funding the maintenance fees through an escrow account.    I called HGVC title department.     They said that this is all duable for a price.    I also called HGVC reservations to ensure that my status would be maintained with this change.      The one thing with is important is to ensure that all owned properties don't have any outstanding loans.    So that is my plan right now anyway.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 24, 2017)

bluemax said:


> What is cheapest per point location to buy "if you have to".



As others have suggested, I think that HGVC affiliates would be the cheapest way to upgrade.     Again, as already stated, this will require another MF.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 30, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I am looking at doing exactly that (putting all timeshares into a trust) sometime in the future.        This will preserve the current status level for the future.      Also, as suggested, I am thinking about funding the maintenance fees through an escrow account.    I called HGVC title department.     They said that this is all duable for a price.    I also called HGVC reservations to ensure that my status would be maintained with this change.      The one thing with is important is to ensure that all owned properties don't have any outstanding loans.    So that is my plan right now anyway.



Are you planning to add your T/S to an existing living trust with the rest of assets, or creating a separate trust with just a sub-set of assets like your time shares?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 30, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Are you planning to add your T/S to an existing living trust with the rest of assets, or creating a separate trust with just a sub-set of assets like your time shares?



Actually I don't know yet.     I know that I need to discuss complete issue with an attorney.  I do want to do it correctly the first time.     Do you have suggestions for me on which way to go?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 30, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Actually I don't know yet.     I know that I need to discuss complete issue with an attorney.  I do want to do it correctly the first time.     Do you have suggestions for me on which way to go?



No, i don't have any suggestions on that.  I have mine co-mingled with all my other assets, that why i was curious if you thinking something else.   My focus was the minimize expense and hassles of my estate.. 

At least at present i don't any type of status with HGVC or any other T/S company that i need to preserve.  At the moment my son does not seem that interested in my T/S, that may change over time, but right now i am not going spend extra time or money to preserve something he may or may not want....


----------



## ccwu (Jun 22, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Actually I don't know yet.     I know that I need to discuss complete issue with an attorney.  I do want to do it correctly the first time.     Do you have suggestions for me on which way to go?



I was told to have the timeshare set up as a separate revocable trust.  So just in case you want to sell it, you can assign the buyer to be the administrator and he would inherit all the elite benefit the trust has.  If you have a few timeshare, set up one for each.  There are some thing that you can do it your self by search the internet.  The main thing is the change your timeshare title to the title of the trust with each contract.  That is time consuming.  I never ask Hilton how much for each contract to change title.

Talking about elite premier benefit, for BlueMax, if you are only 1800 away, definitely.  We are elite premier and we love it.   you can have free reservation, cancellation, free save point, free guest confirmation, free transactions, free shuttle from airport to certain HGVC resorts, and free upgrade (when available.  We got 5 out of 7 reservations free upgraded in Hilton Hawaii Village.)  Free diamond member and executive lounge.... for 1800 points, go for it.  Hilton price is creeping higher every year.  If you ever want to get there, the earlier the better.


----------



## bluemax (Jun 23, 2017)

ccwu said:


> I was told to have the timeshare set up as a separate revocable trust.  So just in case you want to sell it, you can assign the buyer to be the administrator and he would inherit all the elite benefit the trust has.  If you have a few timeshare, set up one for each.  There are some thing that you can do it your self by search the internet.  The main thing is the change your timeshare title to the title of the trust with each contract.  That is time consuming.  I never ask Hilton how much for each contract to change title.
> 
> Talking about elite premier benefit, for BlueMax, if you are only 1800 away, definitely.  We are elite premier and we love it.   you can have free reservation, cancellation, free save point, free guest confirmation, free transactions, free shuttle from airport to certain HGVC resorts, and free upgrade (when available.  We got 5 out of 7 reservations free upgraded in Hilton Hawaii Village.)  Free diamond member and executive lounge.... for 1800 points, go for it.  Hilton price is creeping higher every year.  If you ever want to get there, the earlier the better.



CCWU - thanks for advise and agree to close to not try for Elite Premier just stuck in catch 22 with the location / units we own as no easy / inexpensive way to upgrade without spending a bunch of $'s + add new maintenance fee.  We own HHV (Lagoon Tower) and Valdoro ski weeks. Glad to hear you are using and enjoying the benefits of EP.  Also like the idea of trust for TS units.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 26, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Elite benefits are listed at http://www.hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/.    One of the biggest Elite Premier benefit is no HGVC booking/change fee.


And 30% off opens season rates, which is significant over the 15% discount for Plus.  FYI, the elite site URL has changed:
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/elite/benefits


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 24, 2018)

bluemax said:


> CCWU - thanks for advise and agree to close to not try for Elite Premier just stuck in catch 22 with the location / units we own as no easy / inexpensive way to upgrade without spending a bunch of $'s + add new maintenance fee.  We own HHV (Lagoon Tower) and Valdoro ski weeks. Glad to hear you are using and enjoying the benefits of EP.  Also like the idea of trust for TS units.



If you haven't upgraded yet, DO NOT UPGRADE through an American developer! Call the Craigendarroch Lodge HGVC sales team in Scotland. They broker resales for their owners and because it is HGVC selling them to you then they count towards elite status. I picked up 2 units this winter. 9600 point platinum 3 BR Plus for 7950 pounds each. That's about $11200 US each. Maintenance fees are 868 pounds or $1200 US which is super cheap compared to many others. They have lower point units for a lot less that will suit your needs and get you to the Premiere level. My 2 new units got me to Elite Plus. I will stay here for now but eventually want to move up to the premiere level as the benefits are drastically better...but not at developer costs!!!!


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 24, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> If you haven't upgraded yet, DO NOT UPGRADE through an American developer! Call the Craigendarroch Lodge HGVC sales team in Scotland. They broker resales for their owners and because it is HGVC selling them to you then they count towards elite status. I picked up 2 units this winter. 9600 point platinum 3 BR Plus for 7950 pounds each. That's about $11200 US each. Maintenance fees are 868 pounds or $1200 US which is super cheap compared to many others. They have lower point units for a lot less that will suit your needs and get you to the Premiere level. My 2 new units got me to Elite Plus. I will stay here for now but eventually want to move up to the premiere level as the benefits are drastically better...but not at developer costs!!!!



Why would you even consider one of the elite tiers? the perks are not worth the extra costs. I understand why someone buy's additional points because they need them, but if the reason is just to reach the elite tier then its just waste of money.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

The free reservation fee benefit is valuable - we have saved thousands in fees and stretched points with all-inclusive. It enables you to do speculative booking and book/rebook/change as lower point units open up or as your travel plans solidify.

However rather than buying up to 34k simply buy a resale NY, or DC property with all-inclusive fees grandfathered into the deed.  W57 studios on Redweek are listed for as low as $9,999 for 3250 points gold or $15k+ for 5250 platinum - same maint fees @ approx. $1436.  All inclusive is $120 per year - you will recoup AI Fee after 2 reservations. Not best MF value per point but good augment to a portfolio. Plus you can get easy resort window reservations/upgrades into NYC 1 bedrooms/penthouses and owners lounge access.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW...W57 owners also get HHonors Gold (FWIW).  This may be true of HCNY, Residences and District too. Would love to hear from someone who has purchased W57 resale as to whether that benefit extends to resale buyers.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 24, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Why would you even consider one of the elite tiers? the perks are not worth the extra costs. I understand why someone buy's additional points because they need them, but if the reason is just to reach the elite tier then its just waste of money.


agreed. I bought the extra units as I wanted the points. Elite status was just a bonus as the Craigendarroch lodge HGVC sales team also sell resales at pretty reasonable prices. To me it just seems like a win/win situation.

As CalGalTraveler states above, if you make a lot of bookings then elite premiere status can save you a significant amount of money over time. As I live in the great white north, this accumulation of points is part of my retirement plan. Why rent or own as a snowbird when I can use my TS and change my destinations as I fancy. To me the perks of elite premiere are important as I want the points and thanks to HGVC Craigendarroch doing resales, I can get there relatively cheap.


----------

